# Massey 124 manual



## Merlin (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello all.

I'm brand new to the forum and quite new to farming. I picked up a mf 124 baler, but the hay isn't always getting cut off, so it makes kind of rounded bales. I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a manual for this and/or help with this problem. I beleive it may be a knife issue where it's cutting the hay. Not sure of what the specs for that space is?

Any help would be great.

Merlin


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

You can get a manual at: Massey Ferguson MF 124-126 Baler Service, Repair & Owners Operators Manual Shop

They are a bit pricy, but they usually have the manuals. Do web searchs, I've found a lot of free manuals for old equipment. Good luck!


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

ebay search is going to be your cheapest bet.


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

I had same problems when I got mine. First thing I found was the bearing on the plunger was shot and needed replacing. When that was done the knifes came back into alinment but I still adjusted the rails to book specs. After that repair it was cutting the hay nicely but still made a bale kinda rounded but not as bad. Although mine was tieing fine I found one needle was slightley ahead of the other so I timed the baler yet again and its been making nice even bales since. I got my book from the MF dealer I dont think I paid 20 dollars for it


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

On the knives the clearance should be 0.12-0.76mm between the knives. Hope this helps


----------

